# Making a vase part 3



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

The End
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My dear friend Pete.,I have a lump in my throat, there have been many good threads and posts on Router Forums covering many aspects of wood working and many good photo-shoots BUT, if there has ever been one to equal this one I'd like the link. As a tutorial it's as good as they come, in spite of this stupid forum programme which mixes up the order of the photographs. As for the vase itself, it shows artistic flair for design and a great deal of skill in the making and turning the damage into a feature.
This thread is the most comprehensive "how it's done" one that I've come across since becoming a member. I'll be very surprised if this isn't made into a sticky so that all prospective turners are able to view it for all time.
Pete. believe me, my praise has nothing to do with the fact that you only have one hand, I'm sure that most viewers wont have a clue about this until they read this post.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete, I must echo Harry's comments. Excellent tutorial. I did one but not near the quality of yours. The vase is beautiful. Great save on the damage and then to turn it into the piece that you did is awesome. Thanks for sharing Pete.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Pete, thank you for the write up and photo shoot. It couldn't have come at a better time. I attended a beginning lathe class yesterday and your article is a great positive reenforcement to the class.
I really liked your solution for the "new feature"  and the vase turned out beautiful. You are a true artist.
I second Harry's suggestion that this should be a sticky. It would be an inspiration to all us beginners that there are no errors, only new features.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Pete! A fine looking vase and a great job on the tutorial! Thanks for posting it!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

curiousgeorge said:


> I really liked your solution for the "new feature"  and the vase turned out beautiful. You are a true artist.
> .


George there are no errors when it comes to wood turning. It is what is known as a design opportunity.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful, simply beautiful Pete.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"there are no errors when it comes to wood turning. It is what is known as a design opportunity."

Bernie, I'm thinking of printing this out as a banner to hang on the shed wall, because the way I'm going, there are going to be lots of design opportunities!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Pete, WOW, excellent work!!   

IMHO if this is to be a "sticky" it might be best if it was 1 thread and not 3. It would simplify things.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> "there are no errors when it comes to wood turning. It is what is known as a design opportunity."
> 
> Bernie, I'm thinking of printing this out as a banner to hang on the shed wall, because the way I'm going, there are going to be lots of design opportunities!


Hey Harry that is my motto. Especially when you have one of those "oh crap" moments.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Pete really great work. Really enjoyed the way you put the photo shoot together and showing every aspect of your vase turning. Thanks for showing the tools used for this vase really helped me out. Cause you know I need help.


----------

